# DIBP employment verification : For unclaimed employment episodes



## dominique19 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Although ACS has assessed my experience for a company, I am not sure about how forthcoming the HR would be , if DIBP decides to carry out employment verification for that company, after I apply for my Visa.

To reduce the risk, can I not claim points for that employment episode at all while applying for an EOI. My employment points anyway do not change even though I skip that company.

1. If I do not claim points for experience with that company, would DIBP still verify with the company and reject if company doesn't respond favorably?

2. Does DIBP mandate us to provide employment documents for a company , if it is assessed by ACS but I do not want to claim points for it?

Please help. And thanks in advance for your help!

Cheers


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

You have to declare all of your employment no matter if you claim points or not.

If you claim points for employment you will need to show Payslip, Tax Statement, bank statement along with roles and responsibilities letter from the company.

If you are not going to claim points, you will need to mark the experience as not relevant and then can just provide the company letter. You can even skip to upload employment documents and wait for CO to ask for it.


----------



## awuor (Jul 17, 2015)

*Employment not assessed*



aarohi said:


> You have to declare all of your employment no matter if you claim points or not.
> 
> If you claim points for employment you will need to show Payslip, Tax Statement, bank statement along with roles and responsibilities letter from the company.
> 
> If you are not going to claim points, you will need to mark the experience as not relevant and then can just provide the company letter. You can even skip to upload employment documents and wait for CO to ask for it.


Hi,
So in the case of employment not assessed by VETASSESS, i only declare and provide appointment letter?

Regards


----------



## dominique19 (Jan 25, 2016)

aarohi said:


> You have to declare all of your employment no matter if you claim points or not.
> 
> If you claim points for employment you will need to show Payslip, Tax Statement, bank statement along with roles and responsibilities letter from the company.
> 
> If you are not going to claim points, you will need to mark the experience as not relevant and then can just provide the company letter. You can even skip to upload employment documents and wait for CO to ask for it.


Thanks Aarohi. Much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## mekabubu (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a question related to this problem. I have applied for the visa process and am waiting for a decision. I have claimed points for an employment that i did although i dont need points for this employment. Is there a way i can tell the CO directly on indirectly that i dont wish to claim points for this employment now. The HR is not reliable for this organisation and i am having doubts about them?

Your feedback is apprecaited.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Payslip, Tax Statement, bank statement:
is this asked for all the years of experience we are claiming points for? I mean if i say I have experience of 3+, then will they ask for all 3 years pay slips and tax documents?
or they ask only recent 6 months or 1 year?
Pls guide.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

mekabubu said:


> I have a question related to this problem. I have applied for the visa process and am waiting for a decision. I have claimed points for an employment that i did although i dont need points for this employment. Is there a way i can tell the CO directly on indirectly that i dont wish to claim points for this employment now. The HR is not reliable for this organisation and i am having doubts about them?
> 
> Your feedback is apprecaited.


Hi,

Once you have claimed points in the EOI, you can't change it at later date.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

inspi said:


> Payslip, Tax Statement, bank statement:
> is this asked for all the years of experience we are claiming points for? I mean if i say I have experience of 3+, then will they ask for all 3 years pay slips and tax documents?
> or they ask only recent 6 months or 1 year?
> Pls guide.


Hi,

No one can answer that as it totally depends on CO.

If you can provide the salary slip of every quarter it would be suffice, i guess.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

dominique19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Although ACS has assessed my experience for a company, I am not sure about how forthcoming the HR would be , if DIBP decides to carry out employment verification for that company, after I apply for my Visa.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you are claiming points for any of your past occupation then DHA can check that.

1. If I do not claim points for experience with that company, would DIBP still verify with the company and reject if company doesn't respond favorably?* NO*

2. Does DIBP mandate us to provide employment documents for a company , if it is assessed by ACS but I do not want to claim points for it?* You have to provide the details of the occupation which you undertook in last 10 years irrespective of anything. Its your right to choose that particular occupation as "Relevant or Not relevant"*


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

inspi said:


> Payslip, Tax Statement, bank statement:
> is this asked for all the years of experience we are claiming points for? I mean if i say I have experience of 3+, then will they ask for all 3 years pay slips and tax documents?
> or they ask only recent 6 months or 1 year?
> Pls guide.



Usually a letter from company would suffice but due to the fact that people may get fraudulent letters from companies, attaching payslips help.s

You may not need to attach every month's pay slip say every 6 months for whatever employment you are claiming for points. 

You can even opt to attach tax statement for each year and payslips for current years.

Attaching more documents makes your case strong.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

aarohi said:


> Usually a letter from company would suffice but due to the fact that people may get fraudulent letters from companies, attaching payslips help.s
> 
> You may not need to attach every month's pay slip say every 6 months for whatever employment you are claiming for points.
> 
> ...


Thanks in my case I was on sabbatical leave due to medical reasons for 6 months. But in my experience letter it doesn't say so. It says total experience till date that means these leaves are also counted. So can I include these months for my experience?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Thanks in my case I was on sabbatical leave due to medical reasons for 6 months. But in my experience letter it doesn't say so. It says total experience till date that means these leaves are also counted. So can I include these months for my experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If I were in your shoes, under no circumstances would I claim points for experience for those 6 months

Annual paid leaves can be claimed but not medical leave, whether paid or unpaid

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, under no circumstances would I claim points for experience for those 6 months
> 
> Annual paid leaves can be claimed but not medical leave, whether paid or unpaid
> 
> Cheers


Yeah ideally should not be claimed. This was a confusion for me as the experience letter adds all. So I will have to recalculate all the working months to claim points. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Yeah ideally should not be claimed. This was a confusion for me as the experience letter adds all. So I will have to recalculate all the working months to claim points. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Split your experience over several entries in the EOI to reflect these 6 months as NON relevant 

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, under no circumstances would I claim points for experience for those 6 months
> 
> Annual paid leaves can be claimed but not medical leave, whether paid or unpaid
> 
> Cheers


Can we do some computer science courses online from open university in Australia and add those in assessment to avoid deduction of 4 year experience in the final result? Will those course credits help in bringing down deductions from 4 to 2 years or 3 years? 

Note: my 1st assessment was positive with deduction of 4 years but am planning to do some CS courses and submit along with new assessment again as my previous assessment is expired.

Appreciate any response for this.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

aarohi said:


> You have to declare all of your employment no matter if you claim points or not.
> 
> If you claim points for employment you will need to show Payslip, Tax Statement, bank statement along with roles and responsibilities letter from the company.
> 
> If you are not going to claim points, you will need to mark the experience as not relevant and then can just provide the company letter. You can even skip to upload employment documents and wait for CO to ask for it.


So it means , for the experience for which I am not claiming points (but I will be loading the documents for it), DIBP will NOT verify it ?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> So it means , for the experience for which I am not claiming points (but I will be loading the documents for it), DIBP will NOT verify it ?


All we know is, you don't need to submit any evidence for non-relevant experience, but if you upload them anyway, no one knows what the CO will actually do with them. Most likely he will ignore.


----------

